# Gram light stickers?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

i bought gunmetal Gram light 57c rims, and i was flippin through Super street and saw that the lip had some sticker on it and mine did not, i was wondering if there is anywhere i could purchase these stickers, thanks.


----------

